# Collie Doodles. Anyone had any experience with them please??



## ophidianman

I went to look at a litter of Border Collie x Poodle puppies yesterday with a view to possibly purchasing a couple, one for me and one for Lynne. I'm aware that Border Collies are somewhat hyper and can be snappy. I questioned the breeder and was told they were laid back and not nasty.

She had 11 of them there, all adults and the ones I met were all friendly though some of them were a bit nervous. The Mother was non aggressive and didn't mind me stroking her or holding the pups. The father is white and between them they've produced this lovely litter of merles.

I'm really looking for any feedback from anyone who has kept them or knows people who have. I'm not very up on Dogs. The only Dog I've ever owned was a GSD pup who was a wonderful animal but when she got half grown decided she liked the taste of Tortoises and ate 6 yearling Hermanns one night so sadly she had to go!!




























Any info will be much appreciated.


----------



## saraheh

Hi We have a collie she is 11 and is wonderful she was our first dog wouldn't be without her now, they are very trusting in one person particularly they love being with you. Can be prone to separation anxiety our collie when she was a puppy chewed a big hole in the kitchen wall lol so we got a jack russell to keep her company. Yes they can be snappy but you stop it and don't let them be like it, our collie can be a little snappy with some dogs but no more than the average dog would be. They are faithful. 
Merles are lovely we want one one day. Make sure they are hip scored our collie needed 3 big operations to removed the ball joint from the hip as she has dislocated hips then the 3rd operation was done a few years ago as some of the ball joint reformed and was rubbing. She cannot be over walked/run otherwise she has problems also has arthritis due to her age but we have painkillers from the vet for her when she needs them. 

They love balls they are their favourite toy the more balls they have the better lol, our collie will go down the field next we know she's comeback with a ball. Chloe loves children and will happily sit in the middle of them all.
Our collie isn't hyper never has been she's just normal but very intelligent you can teach them things, we tell chloe to take her ball upstairs and roll it down and she does it. Or tell her that her ball is in the kitchen and she will go find it. 

2 definatly a good idea especially company for each other. When chloe was a puppy she used to do the collie nipping the ankle like they would do to the sheep it doesn't hurt just makes you jump lol. 

They say they have a brain of a 2 year old child and it is like having a child. I would definatly get a collie book. 

Oopsie sorry about your GSD eating the tort yearlings not good. We have other animals aswell Chloe loves the rabbits and when they are out in their run she will sit and watch them for hours just watching she doesn't hurt or touch them she's always loved rabbits. 

Training classes is a definite must not only to train the puppy but also socialising. 

Hope this helps let me know if I can help anymore.

The puppies and mum are gorgeous.


----------



## sophs87

Surley instaed of getting rid of the pup you should have made sure it couldnt get near anything it could 'chew' Thats what puppies do :blush:


----------



## LisaLQ

You might find a collie cross pup in rescue, they're common enough - and then you wouldn't be funding a backyard breeder crossbreeding for profit. : victory:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

i cant quite grasp why theyre called collie doodles? i can see labradoodles, cos theres a d in there, but collie doodles? they should be called colloodles, or border pollies, or summet :lol2:


----------



## corny girl

Collies need stimulation, you can't have one & then go out & work all day (you wouldn't have a house left!!!). My neighbour has a GSD x Collie & it can be a nightmare, it howls the place down at times all day where it's left on it's own all day. I have a Collie/Whippet who thankfully looks more Collie but has the laid back attitude of the Whippet & prefers to sleep all day (she is 13 now). But then i only work part time so i'm home for my Dogs :2thumb:. I would seriously think about these b4 rushing out & getting them. Collies are working Dogs & as such need stimulation for most of the day or they get bored, when they get bored they will destroy things (like your house). My Sister in Law has 2 Collies & a Collie x & a Springer Spaniel, she does agility with them. BUT they are excitable & will leap at you when you visit & if you sit down well they just jump all over you (they have no manners).


----------



## JulieNoob

Collies should never be snappy.
Are the parents eye tested? Hip scored?
I wouldn't pay for a pup from none health tested parents - there are lots of eye issues that can effect collies and a fair few in poodles too.

I also wouldn't want to buy a dog from nervous lines either - if the nervous ones are related ... why did the "breeder" produce this litter - what was the aim?

I have known a couple of collie/ poodle crossbreeds working in obedience nice enough dogs with nightmare coats - although the ones I know are worked daily and exercised LOADS and well stimulated mentally - not ideal as pets and two pups from the same litter in one household is always a bad idea


----------



## midori

No help, but can a black dog and a white dog actually produce merles? Isn't merle dominant? :blush:


----------



## Amalthea

I bet the "white" dog was a merle without any markings.

I love my collie mutt, but he is like having a child!!!


----------



## temeraire

midori said:


> No help, but can a black dog and a white dog actually produce merles? Isn't merle dominant? :blush:


Do a Google search for "hidden merles" or "cryptic merles". It's possible for merling to be hidden or disguised by other colours. If one parent could be a cryptic, then on no account should either of the parents of that litter be bred to a merle.

Edit: the Canine Freestyle champion, Richard Curtis, has a Collie-Poodle. I'd say these are dogs that need a job to do - agility, obedience or even heelwork to music! To see his collie-poodle Whizzy look here: http://www.k9freestyle.co.uk/mydogs.htm


----------



## Schip

Merle is indeed dominant you're right those puppies can't be from the alleged parents if they're both solids.

If the pups are a product of merle to merle breeding, which they 'appear' to be due to no solids showing. They are at a very high risk of hearing and vision problems due to the **** merle gene's never mind the eye problems associated with both breeds involved.

Double Merle Dogs - The White Aussies Project, at Lethal Whites .Com


----------



## marthaMoo

Can I ask why the mum and pups were in a basket in such an area?

Tbh this screams back yard breeder, so I wouldnt touch those pups. 
They werent bred for health, Blue merle collies are known to have health and temp problems.
And there is no way I would advise anyone to get two pups from the same litter. 

My advice, walk away and find yourself a decent breeder who cares about there dogs and pups. Or better still get a rescue dog.


----------



## freekygeeky

are they outside? they look like they are? brrrr?
the mummy dog looks terrifed?


----------



## gazz

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i cant quite grasp why theyre called collie doodles? i can see labradoodles, cos theres a d in there, but collie doodles? they should be called colloodles, or border pollies, or summet :lol2:


Collie doodle doesn't make sence to me either.I can't think why that "d"
in the middle is there.

Anyway a *Border collie/Poodle mix is a Bordoodle:2thumb:*.

Bordoodle, Bordoodles, Border Collie Poodle Hybrid
http://www.mixedbreedpets.com/dogs/article/how-about-a-coodle/


----------



## gazz

marthaMoo said:


> Can I ask why the mum and pups were in a basket in such an area?


I hope this is the case ?.The owner put the pup's in the basket to clean out the kennel where mum & pup's are housed ?.
Maybe mum just jump in the basket seeing that her pup's was in there.

Look in the back ground of picture two.There looks to be a shed type houseing with bowls'etc(I think).


----------



## fenwoman

ophidianman said:


> I went to look at a litter of Border Collie x Poodle puppies yesterday with a view to possibly purchasing a couple, one for me and one for Lynne. I'm aware that Border Collies are somewhat hyper and can be snappy. I questioned the breeder and was told they were laid back and not nasty.
> 
> She had 11 of them there, all adults and the ones I met were all friendly though some of them were a bit nervous. The Mother was non aggressive and didn't mind me stroking her or holding the pups. The father is white and between them they've produced this lovely litter of merles.
> 
> I'm really looking for any feedback from anyone who has kept them or knows people who have. I'm not very up on Dogs. The only Dog I've ever owned was a GSD pup who was a wonderful animal but when she got half grown decided she liked the taste of Tortoises and ate 6 yearling Hermanns one night so sadly she had to go!!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Any info will be much appreciated.


 What will happen if this dog too decides she wants to eat tortoises or whatever smaller animal you keep if you allow them access to each other?


----------



## corny girl

You say the pups are Collie x Poodle, yes? Then i'm sorry but mum is neither a Collie nor a Poodle, basically these are crossbreeds not even a first cross. I wouldn't touch them. Go to a rescue centre (Blue cross are very good) & home one of their lovely Dogs that are looking for a good home (or Greyhounds make great pets which aren't destructive & can be left alone for a few hours, contact the RGT for your local branch!!!). I would avoid anything with Collie in unless you have the time & energy to give it plenty of exercise & mental stimulation. I think deep down you were unsure on these, this is why you posted asking for advice.


----------



## marthaMoo

gazz said:


> I hope this is the case ?.The owner put the pup's in the basket to clean out the kennel where mum & pup's are housed ?.
> Maybe mum just jump in the basket seeing that her pup's was in there.
> 
> Look in the back ground of picture two.There looks to be a shed type houseing with bowls'etc(I think).



Well I would hope no one is keeping a bitch with pups in a shed in there garden in this weather.
Bitches should not be having pups in a shead full stop. People breed these types of crosses (I use the would people loosely as I think of them more like the scum on the bottom of a pond) The sale of the pups brings in allot of money, and the best the bitch gets is to whelp and bring her young up in a shed :bash:

Breeders like these are the reason there are so many unwanted dogs in this country being killed in pounds. They will only stop if people dont buy from them.


----------



## Gemstone Dragons

If collies are herding dogs what makes you think they would leave your torts or any other animal alone?
They too could have an accident before you train them not to do it.
2 pups in a house is more than double the hard work too as they will not take abit of notice of you or listen to a word you say while the other is around.
If you want a poodle/collie find a reputable breeder who health tests, if all you want is a pretty cross breed theres plenty of rescues around.
- You asked for help/opinions and thats mine.


----------



## Ssthisto

midori said:


> No help, but can a black dog and a white dog actually produce merles? Isn't merle dominant? :blush:


Given that the whole litter are merles, the solid white dad is quite possibly a double-merle.


----------



## mrandmrsk

havent read what everyone wrote .......

a collie cross would need to be worked i would think, and defo not left for long on its own without a human for company never mind having two they would be chewing everything from boredom

as for rehoming your dog for eating things thats what they do

diesel chewed the toilet seat one night - i went for a pee in the dark and got bumcheaks full of splinters:blush:

itw what puppies do- having a clollie is a breed that needs contantly enetertaining- if your after a laid back dog id look for a different breed


----------



## lizardloverrach

missmoore said:


> havent read what everyone wrote .......
> 
> a collie cross would need to be worked i would think, and defo not left for long on its own without a human for company never mind having two they would be chewing everything from boredom
> 
> as for rehoming your dog for eating things thats what they do
> 
> diesel chewed the toilet seat one night - i went for a pee in the dark and got bumcheaks full of splinters:blush:
> 
> itw what puppies do- having a clollie is a breed that needs contantly enetertaining- *if your after a laid back dog id look for a different breed*


agree, collies are one of the most high energy, stimulation needing dogs you can get. 
I cant believe anyone would rehome their dog for chewing either, its your responsibility to make sure other pets are out of reach, if my dog killed another pet, id blame myself certainly not her, she goes on instinct.
like when nextdoors cat killed my 2 beloved birds, it wasnt the cats fault, she did what she was built for (and i hate cats with a passion!!) 
it was my fault for leaving the door open:bash:


----------



## LoveForLizards

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i cant quite grasp why theyre called collie doodles? i can see labradoodles, cos theres a d in there, but collie doodles? they should be called colloodles, or border pollies, or summet :lol2:


:lol2::lol2:



ophidianman said:


> I went to look at a litter of Border Collie x Poodle puppies yesterday with a view to possibly purchasing a couple, one for me and one for Lynne. I'm aware that Border Collies are somewhat hyper and can be snappy. I questioned the breeder and was told they were laid back and not nasty.
> 
> She had 11 of them there, all adults and the ones I met were all friendly though some of them were a bit nervous. The Mother was non aggressive and didn't mind me stroking her or holding the pups. The father is white and between them they've produced this lovely litter of merles.
> 
> I'm really looking for any feedback from anyone wh*o *has kept them or knows people who have.* I'm not very up on Dogs. The only Dog I've ever owned was a GSD pup who was a wonderful animal but when she got half grown decided she liked the taste of Tortoises and ate 6 yearling Hermanns one night so sadly she had to go!!*
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Any info will be much appreciated.


Why would you get another dog when you rid of yours for something that was YOUR fault?
If you think a collie cross is going to be amazing with other animals and snuggle up with torts, you have another thing coming! They are notorious for being touchy with small animals and trying to 'herd' them and nipping at 'em when they don't herd properly!



marthaMoo said:


> Can I ask why the mum and pups were in a basket in such an area?
> Tbh this screams back yard breeder, so I wouldnt touch those pups.
> They werent bred for health, Blue merle collies are known to have health and temp problems.
> And there is no way I would advise anyone to get two pups from the same litter.
> My advice, walk away and find yourself a decent breeder who cares about there dogs and pups. Or better still get a rescue dog.


:2thumb:




gazz said:


> Collie doodle doesn't make sence to me either.I can't think why that "d"
> in the middle is there.
> 
> Anyway a *Border collie/Poodle mix is a Bordoodle:2thumb:*.
> 
> Bordoodle, Bordoodles, Border Collie Poodle Hybrid


See...I was always under the impression a Border Collie x Poodle was just that... a Border Collie x Poodle?



fenwoman said:


> What will happen if this dog too decides she wants to eat tortoises or whatever smaller animal you keep if you allow them access to each other?


:2thumb:


----------



## Sam'n'Droo

I have to say that if I saw pups in a basket style pram like that i'd walk away. There is bleach in a bottle and odd pots and stuff lying around. There would be a huge warning light and klaxons going off in my head! Please do not buy from this breeder if the litter are kept like that. 
Also as others have said, two pups at the same time will be hard work. For a novice dog owner it'll be very difficult. I would do some more research on a dog breed suitable for you before just buying any cute pup that looks like a bargain. Rescue centres give good advice, will help find a dog suitable for you and dogs should be vacc, chipped and neutered. Plus they should take the dog back if you find you aren't suitable dog owners.

Please think about all the advice before taking one of those pups.


----------



## Amalthea

As much as I'd love for Diesel to have a friend, I know I couldn't handle having two pups at once!!! He's bad enough! *lol*


----------



## ophidianman

Many thanks to everyone who has replied to this thread. I need to go into the story of the pups for sale and the Tortoise eating GSD in much more detail so you can all see the full story. 

I'm going to be on the road away from my pc until late Tuesday / early Wednesday and I will reply fully when I get back. I simply don't have the time to tap away now!! Again thanks for all the info and input.


----------



## tina b

i have 2 collies todd and diesel ones a tri other a merle and my god do they drive me crazy...had them 9 and 7 years now and tbh i wouldnt have another (or anything with collie in it) im at home all day and have a huge garden but its still not enough for them..never been distructive even as pups but one of them is very snappy with people and no matter what some people say this can be one of their traits.also they yap like crazy even when just running round the field..
i also have 2 bullmastiffs both just a year old now and they are my perfect pet dog :lol2: never chew never yap soft as a teddy and happy to just be in the same room as you


----------



## Shell195

I have a Springer spaniel cross Border collie and we call her loony Lucy for a reason. Shes very sweet, loving and obediant but what a nutter:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I use the term "goofy" for Diesel


----------



## gazz

marthaMoo said:


> Well I would hope no one is keeping a bitch with pups in a shed in there garden in this weather.


Well just a shed no ofcourse not.But we don't know how is't kitted out.It could have full insulation and heating'etc.


----------



## gazz

LoveForLizards said:


> See...I was always under the impression a Border Collie x Poodle was just that... a Border Collie x Poodle?


Yes to me also.But money talks and if enough people say Bordoodle works well in selling them that is what they become.


----------

